# OVER for the REVO?????



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks like some(if not all) the diffs are going bad in the revo!!!!To bad traxxas put more money in adds then the truck LOL


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Would you care to elaborate? 

Because I know two track where they are raced weekly and I have heard nobody complain. I have actually heard more headaches with the Losi LST than with the Revo.

The only thing I know about any of the RTRs is that you should probably tear them down and rebuild them before using them because they are not exactly put together very well.


----------



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

the traxxas web site has a warring about some diffs that have a bad batch(to little) of diff. gears


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*revo*

rrr,
the diff gears are too little? I don't understand


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

this is directly from the traxxas website:

*October 25, 2004

*Some Traxxas customers have recently reported serious differential failures with their Traxxas Revo trucks. Our engineering team has investigated the failures and has determined that some Revos were built with defective differential output gears. The output gears were manufactured smaller than the engineering specifications. This causes the gear mesh inside the differential to be extremely loose, and results in premature differential failure. The spider gears are manufactured correctly; however, the incorrect internal mesh will likely cause them to fail along with the defective output gears. The ring and pinion gears are manufactured correctly and are not experiencing failures.

We are currently investigating to determine the exact number of trucks that have been produced with the defective differential output gears. Please bookmark this page and check back in 24 hours. We will be posting more information as soon as it becomes available.


----------

